# Stump Grinding Teeth



## Barry Stumps

Hello all, I have a 2000 630B Vermeer grinder. I have always used the traditional carbide tip teeth that came with it. I have noticed that there is many more options on which teeth to use. What would be the best ones to get? It is time for me to buy a new set but now would be a good time to switch if i was going to for this season. Is there teeth without having to change out to different chucks? I am willing to buy matching chucks for the right teeth if it is better in the long run. Thanks


----------



## arbor pro

I have a vermeer 252 and switched from the vermeer tooth to greenteeth a couple years ago. Huge difference in productivity and much less time to change teeth since you only loosen the dull tooth and turn it 1/3 to a new edge. It's now much easier to keep sharp edges on the machine; thus, it appears to me that there is also less wear.

Now, that said, here is the subject of debate as far as greenteeth go - some will say that the use of greenteeth shortens bearing life because the teeth are too aggressive. I agree that the teeth are much more agressive than the factory vermeer teeth. However, on my machine, the autosweep feature keeps the teeth from taking too big of a bite. In return, the machine doesn't seem to bog down and beat up bearings as is probably happening on machines without autosweep.

I've read on this forum that a lot of guys disable the 'autosleep' feature (as they refer to it) because they think it slows down production. Yet, these may very well be the same people complaining that greenteeth cause excessive bearing wear.

I don't know who's right and who's wrong about greenteeth and about the autosweep feature. All I can tell you is that I'm using the 700 series greenteeth (1 1/4" size) on my machine which is equiped with the autosweep feature and I feel the teeth are very productive and have not caused any excessive wear to my machine. Because of the autosweep, my machine very rarely every bogs down, jumps or kills because it takes too big of a bite.

Since buying my greenteeth setup a couple years ago, the manufacture now recommends the use of a smaller sized tooth for my machine (and probably the 630 vermeer as well). They recommend the 3/4" tooth which I believe is a 500 series. It's supposed to be less agressive and work better on the smaller machines.

Others might recommend changing to a Sandvik wheel or some other setup. I won't dispute that the other setups also increase productivity. However, with the greenteeth setup, all your changing is the pockets and teeth - probably a $300-400 setup. Change out the wheel to a Sandvik or other setup and your new setup jumps to $1000+. Maybe worth it but, the question is, 'how much do you want to invest'?

I'm sticking with the greenteeth. That's all anyone uses around here and for one simple reason - it's a darn good setup. You just have to be sensable about how you treat your machine. If you have autosweep, I'd highly recommend keeping it enabled. I also have a Rayco 1625 Super Jr (same thing as a vermeer 252) and I have the 500 series greenteeth setup on it. It doesn't have the autosweep feature that my vermeer has so I prefer to use my vermeer. With the rayco, I have to pay more attention or I'll take too big of a bite and 'climb up the stump'.

Sorry about the length of this post. Hope this gives you the insight you're looking for.


----------



## Barry Stumps

Thanks for the detail. My machine does not have the autosweep but does have the knob to set my sweep speed which I adjust according to the density of the stump. I have found out if I try to take to big of a bite the belt tends to slip if my sweep is slow verses climbing up the stump. I tighten up the belt when that happens but should be less tress on my barrings that way. Do you have an online store that you get your greenteeth or would Vermeer carry that? I will have to find out what series teeth i have. I am not quite sure. Thanks for the tip sounds like i will try it out. My machine only has about 250 hours on it so its still runs strong and i do keep my sweep speed down and take about 1 inch bites only.


----------



## RLEW

Barry Stumps said:


> Hello all, I have a 2000 630B Vermeer grinder. I have always used the traditional carbide tip teeth that came with it. I have noticed that there is many more options on which teeth to use. What would be the best ones to get? It is time for me to buy a new set but now would be a good time to switch if i was going to for this season. Is there teeth without having to change out to different chucks? I am willing to buy matching chucks for the right teeth if it is better in the long run. Thanks



Just a heads up. You might want to go to your local Vermeer dealer and check out our new Yellow Jacket system. At least call them and have them send you a flyer. The new teeth won't be out until the end of march or april. They are designed like Greenteeth except they only have two reversible cutting edges. There is only one bolt you change out and the new pockets are ALOT smaller. All of the new machines will be equiped with them in the near furture. Some of you may have seen them at the TCIA show. I'll see if I can attach some stuff.


----------



## RLEW

*Yellow Jacket*

forget the flyer. Looks like I posted the whole shebang....


----------



## Barry Stumps

Thanks for the info. I should be good ok on teeth until then. My unit doesn't have straight teeth i guess it would still work. I will look into it thanks.


----------



## stihlgotwood

Those yellow jackets sound sweet, will they work on a rayco 1631 or any other machines other than vermeer. I was thinking of going to green teeth until i seen this post.


----------



## Christine

I use greenteeth, too. You can order them on their website.

I'm due for a new set and was wondering if anyone knows if they are all the same (they look it) or if you have to order 6 left, 4 straight and six right like you do from Vermeer. Also, do you always need to order more pockets?


----------



## Barry Stumps

I called the Vermeer dealer in Indiana today for the Yellow Jackets and he said there not for sale yet or at least not there but many is back ordered for the day they are released. He didn't have a day. Has anyone heard of a date yet and do they take different pockets for the 630B?


----------



## Dougaman

Barry Stumps said:


> Hello all, I have a 2000 630B Vermeer grinder. I have always used the traditional carbide tip teeth that came with it. I have noticed that there is many more options on which teeth to use. What would be the best ones to get? It is time for me to buy a new set but now would be a good time to switch if i was going to for this season. Is there teeth without having to change out to different chucks? I am willing to buy matching chucks for the right teeth if it is better in the long run. Thanks


 I use remanufactured teeth and have had great luck. It saves a bunch of money. Call me and I'll tell you more about it.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Go to Border City Tool . !-800-421-5985 . Teeth, pockets & Allen-head bolts.
Fast, curtious service.


----------



## Hometown Tree

Hey guys,
Just wanted to give u a heads up on the stump cutter teeth thing. I have been using a vermeer252 for almost 7 years and have spent a wad on those pro series teeth. After a couple of days those things have to be sharpened. Here is the good part....... I found a place in tacoma , wash. that sells the carbide tip and i have been retipping them myself and haven't changed the teeth in 2 months!!!!!!. Carbide processors is the name of the place, call and talk to jackie, she's hot!!!!! they will set u right up. all u need is a grinder to clean the tooth and a oxy-acly torch set.


----------



## BostonBull

All these fancy teeth work very well on the smaller machines but when you get into the bigger machines like we run, the SC1102a, SC60TX, those greenteeth just cant handle the power. Especially in the rocky new england soil. They break ery fast and easily. We have yet to try the Yellow Jackets, but may try them this winter.


----------



## (WLL)

*yellow jackets*

Vermeer in NJ let us try them we have always used the round green teeth on our grinder and greens can be turned 3 turns but i only get 2 on them. the new yellows hold up much better but are not available for purchase yet. but for me its a sure switch ASAP!


----------



## miketreemanhall

I would to know more about stump cutter teeth retipping and who would be able to do it for me. thanks


----------



## Dougaman

*Retipped stump grinder teeth*

I have some Vermeer Pro Teeth for 4.00 each. Carlton/Sandvick teeth for 7.50 each retipped. Give me a call (678) 873-3624


----------



## jefflovstrom

BostonBull said:


> All these fancy teeth work very well on the smaller machines but when you get into the bigger machines like we run, the SC1102a, SC60TX, those greenteeth just cant handle the power. Especially in the rocky new england soil. They break ery fast and easily. We have yet to try the Yellow Jackets, but may try them this winter.



Yup, One of ours is a Vermeer 672 and we use the regular carbide teeth and won't change.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

I put greenteeth 700 series on my carlton 2300. I had first used the "tap n turn" that had no nut on top. What a joke. Needless to say they have been discontinued. So I had to buy 20 more with the set nut. They are ok but I wouldn't even consider using them on a larger stumper...lol..and remember..u can't get much smaller than my 2300


----------



## jefflovstrom

Makes me wonder why anyone would buy a sc252 when a Dosko self-propelled would kick it's butt. 
Jeff


----------

